# any one keep beetles?? Chalcosma atlas



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

im after information on the Chalcosma atlas beetle mainly a caresheet


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

They live for 3 years as a larvae and 12 weeks as an adult beetle.
Substrate: decaying wood
they eat bananas and beetle jelly

those are the only stuff i know rite now, im researching them too!


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

only 12 weeks? :gasp:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Why not get in touch with Martin Goss, he has kept them before so should have info available.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

12 weeks!!!! buy a lada instead. it wont cost as much and mite last a bit longer than that.


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes.. Unfortunately most large and impressive beetles only live for around 3months and some maybe 6months. Like the dynastes hercules one of the best looking rhino beetles only live for 3months too. 

If you want a beetle that lives for longer, the only ones i know of are the Homodersus Gladiator or Prosopocoilus Savagei (both stag beetles) can live up to a year if cared for properly. But they arent as big and impressive as the ones that have short lifespan. 

Also theres some really nice flower beetles that live for around 6 months as adults which arent that bad like the Mecynorrhina torquata which is one gorgeous looking beetle!

I am still researching and sending emails to some breeders and those are the ones with the longest life span i have found so far. I couldnt find any more information on some of the rhino beetles as so little info is available on the web.


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

*beetles*

Hi steven
i have recently got some beetle larvae form a very good suplier (Pet Beetles - Rearing Tips, Sales & Exchanges)
the larvae ned a substrate of about 50% decaying beech/birch/oak wood and 50% decaying leaf mulch birch/beech/oak this can all be found in you local park. male sure that you grind the wood into a powder and mix it in with the decaying leaves wich can be found by digging down about 6 cm at the base of the tree an collecting what looks like mud.
keep the tempreture of the box at around 25 degrees and moisten the top layer of substrate with a spray bottle every 2 days. 
The adult beetles do not live very long at all, 3-6 months


----------



## kentboy991 (Nov 18, 2010)

larvae duration for Chalcosoma atlas larva is 12-18 months and for females 10-16 months, pupa period is 55-90 days. Once active adults live for 4-5 months although some may live as long as 8 months. The Ideal temprature range is 22-26C, Temperature should not exceed 28C. I hope that helps 
I Provide a full in depth care-sheet with every purchase of Larva on my website and all larvae come with a small amount of substrate and a option to buy more if you wish, Check the invert classified sections if you wish to see my prices on a variety of Rhinoceros beetle species.
Im selling Chalcosoma caucaus larvae for
£9.99 per larvae
+4 £8.99 per larvae (10% off)
+8 £8.50 per larvae (15% off)


----------



## kentboy991 (Nov 18, 2010)

My Current Chalcosoma atlas hesperus males have been going strong for 7 months so far


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

The best advice I would give you is to buy "For the love of Rhinoceros and Stag beetles" by Jonathan Lai - great source of info across the board. It's my beetle bible.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

your hand seems less pink in this one mate - you not had your fix of strawberry bootlaces?!

p.s didnt know you were into beetles


----------

